# THE DEMOCRATS ARE SCUM !!!!



## nononono (Sep 27, 2018)

*What they have done today will go down in HISTORY !*

*Dr Ford is either a willing LIAR or mentally ill person that was grossly taken *
*advantage of.....It's one or the other....*

*The other two allegations were so over the top that it makes me sick to think*
*that Democrats and the Creepy Porn Star Lawyer would stoop so low and*
*slander a good man and his family FOR LIFE to stop a Supreme Court *
*nominee....*

*What I witnessed today was gut wrenching.....*


*There's two Pussies on this forum who fit right in with the Democrats......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2018)

This coming from the pizza-gate believing, Sandy Hook denying guy and his always aggrieved little minded friends, hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This coming from the pizza-gate believing, Sandy Hook denying guy and his always aggrieved little minded friends, hilarious.


Thank you for letting us know you are one of those pussies he is talking about, or do you count for 2?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you for letting us know you are one of those pussies he is talking about, or do you count for 2?


Quit spinning and crying scumbag.


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

*Further proof was on display today as to the motives of Democrats...*
*And some Rhino's.....*

*It doesn't matter where Sen Jeff Flake goes after he retires from the Senate, he*
*will ALWAYS wear a scarlet letter S on his chest if he uses his hatred for the*
*President to make a choice on a very Good Man Judge Brett Kavanaugh...*

*ALWAYS !*

*He needs to be aware of this, he is trying to Monetize/Politicize this moment in*
*history and it WILL BACKFIRE ON HIM if he capitulates to the scum on the left*
*side of that scummy Democratic ranking member ....*

*She ( Diane Feinstein ) knows who leaked it, she knows where Dr Ford was at ALL*
*times after the leak, she knows at ALL times what the piece of Crap Creepy Porn Star *
*Lawyer is up to.....*

*The FBI can investigate everything the Scummy Democrats want in 30 mins, they will*
*move to something else when the information is laid at their feet.....*
*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer is the " Point " man for all of the disgusting dirt now...*
*If he is so much as allowed 1 minute on the Senate floor we have lost....*

*He's that EVIL !*


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit spinning and crying scumbag.



*Awwww Shut up " Pussy Man ".....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quit spinning and crying scumbag.


2 it is.


----------

